# Grandview at Las Vegas



## riverdees05 (Dec 2, 2010)

We are going with an ower of Grandview at Las Vegas.  What building and floor should I ask them to request?   It is an RCI exchange back into their home resort.  They don't have a lot of experences with timesharing, so I thought I would check and make a recommendation to them.  We will be going the first full week of March, 2011.  Any suggestions on places to see, eat and do?   Has anyone done the Skywalk over the Grand Canyon?  I heard a lot of negatives early on, is it still that way?


----------



## MollyBuzz (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't speak as to the Grandview, but as far as what to see and do, and where to eat..wow, what's your taste? Have to narrow it down, there's something for everyone! Below this post are some restaurant, buffet and show reviews..


----------



## Pit (Dec 2, 2010)

You'll be next door to the South Point casino. There are some pretty good places to eat there.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Dec 3, 2010)

*eats next door at southpoint*

also owners at grandview.
if you stay up late enough, the midnight specials next door at the south point restaurant are an awesome deal!


----------



## TomR (Dec 4, 2010)

I just made a RCI exchange into the Grandview for a week in February.  This will be my third time at the Grandview.  I like its location and the way the 2 bedroom units are set-up (2 identical 1 bedroom units).  This trip we are planning to stay a night at one of the Death Valley resorts and do a little sight-seeing and hiking.  Last trip to Vegas,  just a couple of months ago, we spent two nights in Utah visiting Bryce Canyon and Zion National Parks.  Vegas is a great jump-off location to several nearby National Parks. 
Tom


----------



## Bob B (Dec 4, 2010)

I strongly agree with Pit about eating at South Point.  I have eaten at their prime rib, steak, Italian, and Mexican restaurants and can recommend them all.  Reasonably priced and very good food.  Also, the M Hotel (about 3 miles South of GV) has, IMO, the best buffet in Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 4, 2010)

If you like clam chowder, the oyster bar at South Point has both Manhattan (Red) and New England (white) as well as oysters, excellent fish and chips, calamari, etc.  I'm not big on Don Vito's (Italian Restaurant), but then I was used to homemade Italian.

If you want "fast and easy" food, in front of the Outlet Mall at Las Vegas and Warm Springs, there is a Chipolte Grill (fresh Mex, includes "bowls" which are burritos without the tortilla, or salads which is a bowl with lettuce instead of beans and rice).  There is also a Raising Cane's.  All they serve is chicken fingers with house made sauce, coleslaw, fries, and Texas toast, plus beverages.  Sounds like not much, but my oh my, what chicken and dipping sauce!

We also have In and Out if you have a yen for them (although none right near South Point...closest one is off I-15 at Eastern from where you will be).   There is a PT's Pub on Silverado which has typical tavern food.

I went to the M Buffet recently, and I gotta tell you, its expensive.  Lunch is a better deal, but even that is pricey, $14.99 plus tax $16.04 I think it was) EACH.  They've cut back some foods.  There is still a variety, but if I didn't get periodic 2 for 1's I wouldn't go.  Their Seafood Brunch/Seafood Dinner, which runs from 4 PM Friday through dinnertime Sunday is $29.99 each.  And the crab is generally overcooked.  If you want good crab, you'd be better off at Green Valley Ranch, which is about $20-24.  They have a special for much less in Decfember ($11.99 with Boarding Pass Card), but at that price no crab legs.

If you like Chinese Buffet, our favorite one is Buffet de Asia on Eastern Avenue a little less than a block south of Silverado.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Dec 5, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> We also have In and Out if you have a yen for them (although none right near South Point...closest one is off I-15 at Eastern from where you will be).


There actually is a closer one according to In-and-Out's website. It's at 3882 BLUE DIAMOND RD. LAS VEGAS, NV 89139.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2010)

Fern and Karen, I can see that you local residents just don't cook. Here I was mistakenly thinking I should be happy the Grandview TS we reserved for late Feb/early March has a kitchen. From the recommendations, it won't get used. Maybe a little fruit, cereal and coffee in the morning .

Now to get the local edition of 'Where The Locals Graze in Las Vegas This Week' for when we'll be there. Or call you guys for the latest recommends.

Looking forward to the outing. We'll have been home from Hawaii for about a month, Paula has a concert the evening before we leave and it's time to get away.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Karen G (Dec 5, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Fern and Karen, I can see that you local residents just don't cook. Here I was mistakenly thinking I should be happy the Grandview TS we reserved for late Feb/early March has a kitchen. From the recommendations, it won't get used. Maybe a little fruit, cereal and coffee in the morning .


That's about right. It's sad, but true--now that I have the best kitchen I've ever had, I find that I don't cook much at all.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 5, 2010)

That's the other side of I-15.  I *told you* I don't cross 15 if I can avoid it    I guess that one is somewhere in Blue Diamond Crossings.  I was there maybe two months ago, but I didn't see it.  Course I wasn't looking for it.

Fern



Karen G said:


> There actually is a closer one according to In-and-Out's website. It's at 3882 BLUE DIAMOND RD. LAS VEGAS, NV 89139.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 5, 2010)

I do cook.  And not just microwave, regardless of what people think.  But I go out a fair bit, too, I suppose.  And I'll go a fur piece for good BBQ (I mentioned Memphis BBQ in another note, don't forget that if you love BBQ).

Feel free to call me (I'm in the book) or email before hand.  I'd be glad to show you one of our taverns, Memphis, or China Buffet.  Or visit with you over coffee, etc. if you have time.

I just remembered, did anybody mention that Baja Miguel's at South Point has lunch specials for under $10. which include a free Margarita?     And most of the year (although not in December cuz of the Rodeo Cowboys) on Friday night all drinks are $2. if you order them in one of the bars.  You could get seriously stiff, but since you are right next door, you don't have to drive.

Fern



Passepartout said:


> Fern and Karen, I can see that you local residents just don't cook. Here I was mistakenly thinking I should be happy the Grandview TS we reserved for late Feb/early March has a kitchen. From the recommendations, it won't get used. Maybe a little fruit, cereal and coffee in the morning .
> 
> Now to get the local edition of 'Where The Locals Graze in Las Vegas This Week' for when we'll be there. Or call you guys for the latest recommends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Dec 5, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> That's the other side of I-15.  I *told you* I don't cross 15 if I can avoid it


I remembered that very thought when I found the new In-and-Out on Blue Diamond!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> Feel free to call me (I'm in the book) or email before hand.  I'd be glad to show you one of our taverns, Memphis, or China Buffet.  Or visit with you over coffee, etc. if you have time.
> 
> Fern



Thanks for the invite. I'll be sure to touch base with you. We both love dry-rubbed 'Q, so Memphis will be on the short list. Breaking bread, an adult beverage, or even having coffee with you will be a highlight of the trip.

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 5, 2010)

Great!

Fern


----------



## MikeandPatty18 (Dec 6, 2010)

I am a owner at Grandview as well. We have been to the bowling lanes and the movie theatre at South Point they are a great retreat from the strip. 
 We rented a car the best way to get around for sure if you are okay driving in traffic. Every main hotel on the strip has free parking and if you wanna just drop your car off at the front with the valet (free!!)   Make sure to tip well if good service. Red rock canyon is cool place to  go see as well just west of the city on Flamingo/Tropicana??  Not sure but great none the less.  Have fun.   Mike


----------



## Karen G (Dec 6, 2010)

MikeandPatty said:


> Red rock canyon is cool place to  go see as well just west of the city on Flamingo/Tropicana??  Not sure but great none the less.  Have fun.   Mike


Take Charleston west if you're further north on the Strip. You can take Blue Diamond is you're further south, like at the Grandview!


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 9, 2010)

Any recommendations on which building to request at Grandview?


----------



## MikeandPatty18 (Dec 13, 2010)

We stayed at the Daisy and it was great.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 13, 2010)

The South Point restaurants get our vote too. Primarily Prime Rib is one of our favorites, as well as the Coffee Shop/Restaurant on the main casino level.

If you play the slots, sign up for their slot club. The points you accumulate can be used at the restaurants.  Just give them your card when you pay the bill and they will deduct whatever you have accumulated. We've done that in the Coffee Shop, I assume the other restaurants will do the same thing. We're not big gamblers but we usually manage to accumulate enough points for a significant discount on a meal and sometimes a completely free one.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, you can use your accumulated points to pay for restaurant meals at any full service restaurant on the property (don't know about the ice cream or coffee stands at the front of the property).  You can also buy items in the gift shop, including alcohol.  In addition you can use the points to pay for Bingo cards.  The points on your card can also be used as credit in slot machines.

Points are worth $3. per 1000 when you cash them out generally, although from time to time they are worth more.  Right now (December 1-24) you only have to use 50% of the points you normally would for things.  And on major holidays you earn double or triple or more points.

You can use points for partial payment in restaurants, although other venues require either all points or all cash.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Lunch March 5*

Anyone want to meet for Lunch at South Point on March 5th?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to meet for lunch then.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll come with my almost neighbor, Karen   I don't think she realizes it, but even though I'm South of her, I'm actually on her way if she goes the "least traffic way,"  which is how I go most places.  

Are we doing buffet, coffee shop/Chinese, or Baja Miguels?  Doesn't matter to me.

Fern



riverdees05 said:


> Anyone want to meet for Lunch at South Point on March 5th?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> I don't think she realizes it, but even though I'm South of her, I'm actually on her way if she goes the "least traffic way,"  which is how I go most places.


Yes, we go that way a lot, too. It's great to miss all the traffic on Eastern.

Any of the restaurants are fine with me, too.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 18, 2011)

We are game for any of the restaurants there, which one would you recommend?  We have only done the buffet.  What would be a good time to meet and where?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2011)

I've done only the buffet and Baja Miguel's. We could meet at 11:30 and see how the crowds look. Any of the restaurants is fine with me.

I suggest that we meet at the south entrance (nearest to the Grandview) that faces LV Blvd. I believe the sports book is at that entrance.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 18, 2011)

YUCK.  Where are you planning to park then?  

Fern



Karen G said:


> I suggest that we meet at the south entrance (nearest to the Grandview) that faces LV Blvd. I believe the sports book is at that entrance.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> YUCK.  Where are you planning to park then?
> 
> Fern


Out front?  What would you suggest?


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 18, 2011)

We can meet anywhere on the property, just let us know and 11:30 am sounds great.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 19, 2011)

Why don't we meet by the buffet?  There are nice slot machines to sit by while you wait   And it is midway from valet and the Grandview.  There really isn't a good place to wait by the door on the end, and the parking over there isn't that good unless you get there at midnight.  

If you don't want to valet your car, Karen, I can drive.  Doesn't matter.  

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Why don't we meet by the buffet?  There are nice slot machines to sit by while you wait   And it is midway from valet and the Grandview.  There really isn't a good place to wait by the door on the end, and the parking over there isn't that good unless you get there at midnight.
> 
> If you don't want to valet your car, Karen, I can drive.  Doesn't matter.
> 
> Fern


Valet is fine, no problem. We usually park on the south end when we go to the movie theater, so that's why I always think of heading in that direction.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 19, 2011)

Meet by the buffet at 11:30 am on Saturday, March 5, 2011.  Sounds like a plan.  We are off to Resort at Cococa Beach, FL for the week.  Hope the shuttle does launch on Thursday.


----------



## TomR (Feb 20, 2011)

We just returned from a week at the Grandview.  At check-in, I requested a building as close to the South Point Casino as possible and was assigned a 2 bedroom unit in the Lily Building.  We were very happy with that.  I really like the Grandview for its location and layout of the 2 bedroom units (great privacy for 2 couples but maybe not so great for a couple with smaller children).  We were surprised that the pool was open, but we didn't bring our bathing suits as we never intended to use it.  The only problem, and it was a minor one, was parking.  There was virtually no available parking in front of the buildings when returning to the Grandview late at night.  I had to park in the garage every night and since we were in the Lily Building it was a little walk.  As I said, a very minor issue.   

We didn't hit any of the high end restaurants  but had some good meals at Johnny Smalls (Hard Rock), Cafe Grand Lux (Venetian), Chart House (Golden Nugget), Garduno's (Palm), the Yard House (Red Rock Casino) Primary Prime Rib (South Point)  and last but not least, the hot dog lady at the South Point Casino (something about munching on a hot dog while playing video poker).   Tried to get in to the Sunday Brunch at the Green Valley Ranch but the line was too long.  Buffet lines were long just about everywhere we went.  That goes for the Steak and Shakes at South Point, which we never got to either.  

We spent Wednesday night at the Furnace Creek Ranch in Death Valley.  It was a nice side trip from Vegas  and only about 2 hours away via Route 160. 

As far as shows go, we saw the Blue Man Group at the Venetian and enjoyed it.   Never got to see the Beegees show recommended by Karen.  We are returning to Vegas on March 4th to the 7th, primarily to see Eric Clapton at the MGM Grand, so maybe we will be able to squeeze the Beegees in then. Thanks to all, especially Karen and Fern, for your recommendations.  Fern, your directions on how to get to the Venetian parking lot were very helpful  as traffic was really heavy on the Strip.

Tom


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2011)

Tom, you really packed a lot into your week. Glad you had such a great time and did so many things. Thanks for posting about your trip as it's always fun to hear how things turned out when people ask for information.

Hope you can catch the BeeGees on your next trip.  Also, consider the Phantom at the Venetian. Even if you've seen The Phantom of the Opera  elsewhere, this production is incredible with lots of special things you won't see on Broadway or anywhere else.

Also, on Wednesdays now the M Resort offers two-for-one on the buffets and/or lunch at Hash House-a-go-go for anyone over 50 with a players card. If you stay at the Grandview again, just head south on LV Blvd. for about three miles and you'll come to The M, a big black glass structure at the corner of LV Blvd. and St. Rose Parkway.

Oops! Just saw that you won't be here on a Wednesday, but maybe someone else can benefit from these suggestions.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2011)

Tom, Karen, et al, we will be at Grandview 2/28- 3/6 and will be at Eric Clapton Sat nite 3/5. Thanks everyone for restaurant, show, building and parking recommendations. Looks like I will be having to get back home to rest.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2011)

Jim, do you want to join us for lunch at the Southpoint Saturday, March 5? Fern and I are meeting riverdees05 at the buffet there at 11:30 a.m.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Jim, do you want to join us for lunch at the Southpoint Saturday, March 5? Fern and I are meeting riverdees05 at the buffet there at 11:30 a.m.



Sounds like fun. We're meeting Fern Wed. noon at Memphis BBQ. I'm sure you'd be welcome there too. Lets' party!  Jim


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the invitation, Jim. I know it will be a good lunch there, but I've already got something else going on at that time on Wednesday. Bummer! But, hope to meet you at SouthPoint Saturday if that fits into your busy week.


----------



## TomR (Feb 20, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> . Looks like I will be having to get back home to rest.



Jim:  You are so right about that.  There isn't too much time to rest in Las Vegas, and that is a good thing. We decided at the last minute to go back to Vegas to see Eric Clapton so I guess our seats are not the best, but seeing him was high on MaryJane's bucket list so we took whatever seats were available. We don't plan on a rental car this trip as we are staying on the Strip so we'll miss out on your lunches. Have a great time in Vegas and win some money.  We didn't...win money that is.  We did have a great time though.   
Tom


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 20, 2011)

Tom,
Sounds like you had a fun vacation.  Glad I could help with the directions.  That is the only downfall to a vacation in Vegas, the traffic if you aren't "in the know."  I rarely travel The Strip for more than a half a block.

Fern



TomR said:


> We just returned from a week at the Grandview.  Thanks to all, especially Karen and Fern, for your recommendations.  Fern, your directions on how to get to the Venetian parking lot were very helpful  as traffic was really heavy on the Strip.
> 
> Tom


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2011)

TomR said:


> We don't plan on a rental car this trip as we are staying on the Strip so we'll miss out on your lunches.


If you are staying at or near the MGM Grand, you'll be close to the Excalibur where the Australian BeeGees are playing and they have a Sunday night show. The setting is nightclub-type seating sitting at tables or booths, and it's not a huge venue. Just FYI in case you're interested.


----------



## BevL (Feb 20, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Tom, you really packed a lot into your week. Glad you had such a great time and did so many things. Thanks for posting about your trip as it's always fun to hear how things turned out when people ask for information.
> 
> Hope you can catch the BeeGees on your next trip.  Also, consider the Phantom at the Venetian. Even if you've seen The Phantom of the Opera  elsewhere, this production is incredible with lots of special things you won't see on Broadway or anywhere else.
> 
> ...



THanks for the Buffet suggestion - we will definitely try that on our trip in May.  Had to check but the wedding is Thursday - that should allow us to fill our faces Wednesday - LOL.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2011)

Bev, I think the two-for-one is good for all the buffets--breakfast, lunch, & dinner--on Wednesdays. Here's more info.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 20, 2011)

The Wednesday "Senior" buffet discount at The M is for any buffet meal, breakfast, lunch, or dinner.  You must be 50 years of age or older and have a Rewards Card (which you can get that day).  If you need the Rewards Card, park on the roof of the parking structure (or any floor near the elevator) and you will be close to where you need to go for the card.

Finally, if you are an odd number of people, or a single, not to worry.  It is one of the few that is actually 50% off each person rather than 2 for 1.  It is a slight difference, but sometimes important.

If I were going, I'd go to lunch instead of dinner.  There is a large difference in price, much larger than the difference in food. JMHO, of course.  Karen, you feel this is still the case?

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> If I were going, I'd go to lunch instead of dinner.  There is a large difference in price, much larger than the difference in food. JMHO, of course.  Karen, you feel this is still the case?
> 
> Fern


Absolutely! Lunch is the best value, and getting there early is a good idea to avoid a long wait.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking forward to Lunch on Saturday, March 5.  Any and all TUGGERS are welcome.  Meeting at 11:30 am in front of the Buffet.

We had a great week at the Resort on Cocoa Beach - even got to see the Space Shuttle Launch - it was great!


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 28, 2011)

Where is the closest Grocery Store to Grandview and what is it?


----------



## BevL (Feb 28, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> Where is the closest Grocery Store to Grandview and what is it?



If you check approximatley posts 22 through to 26 or 27 in this thread it has that information:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92522&page=2&highlight=Grandview+grocery

The only reason I know that is because we're going there in a few months and I'd made note of it previously.

Bev


----------



## Karen G (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the TUG lunch on Saturday.

Here are some grocery stores near Grandview:

There's a Wal-Mart Neighborhood Market 490 E Silverado Ranch Blvd 
Las Vegas, NV 89183

and a Whole Foods 6689 Las Vegas Blvd., Las Vegas 

and a Smith's (same as Kroger) 9750 S Maryland Pkwy 
Las Vegas, NV 89123

I guess you'll have to do your own Mapquest. The links I had at first didn't go to the searches I had done. The address for Grandview is 9940 Las Vegas Blvd. S., Las Vegas, NV 89123


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd probably do the Walmart Neighborhood Market for most things (unless you want gourmet, then do Whole Foods, but it is expensive and has mostly private label stuff). Walmart Neighborhood Market has normal grocery items, including fruits, veggies, a deli, etc., and also a pharmacy and health and beauty aids.  I shop there about once a month, because their prices are very good on many things.

If you want alcohol, South Point's Gift Shop has competitive prices on those things they carry.  If you want a wider selection, you should go to Lee's Discount Liquors, 9110 South Las Vegas Blvd (North of Grandview and on the other side of the street).  If Lee's doesn't have it, you probably can't get it.  Their prices are very competitive.  They also carry mixers and premixed drinks.

Fern


----------



## BevL (Mar 1, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> I'd probably do the Walmart Neighborhood Market for most things (unless you want gourmet, then do Whole Foods, but it is expensive and has mostly private label stuff). Walmart Neighborhood Market has normal grocery items, including fruits, veggies, a deli, etc., and also a pharmacy and health and beauty aids.  I shop there about once a month, because their prices are very good on many things.
> 
> If you want alcohol, South Point's Gift Shop has competitive prices on those things they carry.  If you want a wider selection, you should go to Lee's Discount Liquors, 9110 South Las Vegas Blvd (North of Grandview and on the other side of the street).  If Lee's doesn't have it, you probably can't get it.  Their prices are very competitive.  They also carry mixers and premixed drinks.
> 
> Fern



Thanks for the tip on the liquor store.  This will be our first time in Vegas with a car so these directions, etc. are really handy.


----------



## TomR (Mar 2, 2011)

We stayed at Grandview a few weeks ago and tried shopping at Whole Foods.  I say tried because, although the store had a wonderful selection of veggies and healthy type food items, I couldn't find basic items like Fruit Loops, Cheerios, or even Coke.  I guess I am not a healthy eater.  We ended up getting our snacks at CVS.

MaryJane and I are returning to Vegas on Friday and plan to meet at South Point on Saturday assuming the creek don/t rise and a certain blue Dodge caravan shows up at the Flamingo.  
 Tom


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 2, 2011)

I know that's my basic breakfast...Fruit Loops and Coke  Not!  Now make it yogurt and cheerios (and its gotta be Yoplait peach or berry light) or Cheese and Toast and Coffee, lots of it, and I'm set.

The blue dodge van will be there.  10:45 AM.   See ya.

Fern



TomR said:


> We stayed at Grandview a few weeks ago and tried shopping at Whole Foods.  I say tried because, although the store had a wonderful selection of veggies and healthy type food items, I couldn't find basic items like Fruit Loops, Cheerios, or even Coke.  I guess I am not a healthy eater.  We ended up getting our snacks at CVS.
> 
> MaryJane and I are returning to Vegas on Friday and plan to meet at South Point on Saturday assuming the creek don/t rise and a certain blue Dodge caravan shows up at the Flamingo.
> Tom


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 2, 2011)

TomR said:


> We stayed at Grandview a few weeks ago and tried shopping at Whole Foods. I say tried because, although the store had a wonderful selection of veggies and healthy type food items, I couldn't find basic items like Fruit Loops, Cheerios, or even Coke. I guess I am not a healthy eater.


LOL - my kick a couple years ago was Dark Chocolate Peanut M&M's and Diet Dr Pepper.  The breakfast of champions!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2011)

Fern,
Great lunch at Memphis BBQ! Thanks! We enjoyed meeting you. Any TUGgers who's ears were burning this afternoon MAY have been talked about. The good news- it's gonna happen again Saturday! 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 3, 2011)

I enjoyed meeting the two of you, too.  I can't remember ever taking anybody to Memphis BBQ that they didn't like it.  It was Jerry's favorite casual place, too, even though it isn't quite in the neighborhood.  But it *is* on the right side of the freeway. 

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2011)

*Wi-Fi at Grandview*

We were not thrilled with the rates: $9.95 for 24 hrs, $24.95 for 3 days, and $49.95 for 7. We will get by with 3, and have found that with one sign-in code, more than one laptop can be signed on.  Jim


----------



## LynnW (Mar 3, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> I enjoyed meeting the two of you, too.  I can't remember ever taking anybody to Memphis BBQ that they didn't like it.  It was Jerry's favorite casual place, too, even though it isn't quite in the neighborhood.  But it *is* on the right side of the freeway.
> 
> Fern



Well it's now less than 3 weeks until we go to Memphis BBQ again with Fern. Looking forward to it!

Lynn


----------



## Dori (Mar 3, 2011)

Do they offer free WiFi in the lobby? I really begrudge paying for it. We are going to be there in May.

Dori


----------



## BevL (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori said:


> Do they offer free WiFi in the lobby? I really begrudge paying for it. We are going to be there in May.
> 
> Dori



I'm hoping so as well.  I only need to check my computer once a day, basically.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2011)

Dori said:


> Do they offer free WiFi in the lobby? I really begrudge paying for it. We are going to be there in May.
> 
> Dori



It's free on their computers in a room adjacent to the check-in lobby, but to use your own, same prices I posted above. I was told the free ones time-out after some unknown minutes.

For us, it's better to just pay the fee and not have to traipse around with a laptop, or use theirs. Actually, not having an internet/TUG addiction would be better, but without a 12-step program, that won't happen.

Jim


----------



## Dori (Mar 4, 2011)

Same here. If I go a few days without access to my computer, I get serious withdrawl symptoms!  LOL

Dori


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2011)

*Had a great TUG lunch today*






It was so much fun to meet some Tuggers today at the Southpoint buffet. Pictured above are--standing left to right--Tom & Mary Jane from New Jersey (TomR); Paula Sinclair & Jim Ricks from Idaho (passepartout); Eric & Darlene [seated, in red] from Tennessee (riverdees05), along with their friends Bob [seated] & Joanne, standing by Eric; and me (Karen G) from Henderson, NV.

We missed Fern who wasn't feeling too well today. Get Well Soon!

Thanks for lunch today, Tom & Mary. I hope you and Jim & Paula have a blast see ing Eric Clapton tonight, and hope everyone has a nice trip home. It was great to meet all of you.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Great Lunch*

It was a great lunch and really enjoyed meeting TUGERs and learning from them.  Sorry that Fern couldn't make it and hope she is feeling better.  Thanks Karen for hosting this get together.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you guys had a meet and eat.  I feel so bummed that I couldn't make it.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day...

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 6, 2011)

We're back home now. Eric Clapton was GREAT! I can't think of a musician who has been there through all the periods of my life and shared some of the same influences (rock, blues, alcohol/chemical use and recovery).

Great to meet all the participants at the South Point Buffet lunch. Always a pleasure to put faces with the written words. To say we all missed Fern is an understatement. We hope you feel better real soon.

Jim Ricks


----------



## TomR (Mar 8, 2011)

MaryJane and I just got back from Vegas last night.  We had a great time at the South Point luncheon.   It was fun meeting everyone.   Special thanks to Karen for picking us up at the Flamingo and returning us there.   Sorry we missed Fern, but there is always a next time,  and there will be a next time for us in Vegas.

Eric Clapton was fabulous.  MJ told me that she always wanted to see him before she died.  Thankfully, she was not struck by lightning when exiting the theatre.  According to MJ, her bucket list is now empty, for which I am eternally grateful.  

Tom


----------



## Karen G (Mar 8, 2011)

TomR said:


> According to MJ, her bucket list is now empty, for which I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Tom


 That's funny! It was so nice to meet you and glad you enjoyed Eric Clapton.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 9, 2011)

Make sure you let me know when your next visit is.  I'm feeling better now, thank goodness.  I really did miss you, but lately sometimes my body says to slow down when my mind still wants to go.   

Fern


----------



## Phil Doherty (Jun 6, 2011)

*Grandview help*

We have never stayed there and I was wondering if the gray line goes all the way to the timeshare and if you can catch the deuce bus.  If so how long a walk to get to both?  Do they still have shuttles to the strip and if so what is the cost?  How long is the walk to the South Point casino?  Is this in the area of town square?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 6, 2011)

Phil Doherty said:


> We have never stayed there and I was wondering if the gray line goes all the way to the timeshare and if you can catch the deuce bus.  If so how long a walk to get to both?  Do they still have shuttles to the strip and if so what is the cost?  How long is the walk to the South Point casino?  Is this in the area of town square?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



South Point is next door to the Grandview. Very handy. I don't know about buses. We always rent a car. Town Square is further away up north in the direction of the Strip.


----------



## BevL (Jun 6, 2011)

We just got back a few weeks ago and I can't imagine being at this resort without a car, personally.

They do have a shuttle to the strip, I think it's $8.00 per person per day, if I remember.  We never ended up using it.  

Looked up the route map for the deuce bus - it looks like the farthest south it goes is the airport and you're certainly not walking distance from there.

No idea about the reference to the grayline.

Bev


----------

